# jim check this and make sure its ok for the site



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

lol :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 25, 2008)

:lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## daltonmcgill (Nov 25, 2008)

lol :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## dreadinger (Nov 25, 2008)

Good One!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 25, 2008)

that's one of the best I've seen yet!


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2008)

Nasty but funny! Anyone see the movie Jackass 2? That is what comes to mind.


----------



## Fish Monger (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I've seen him hunting for those in the woods before


----------



## bcritch (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nasty but funny! Anyone see the movie Jackass 2? That is what comes to mind.



I watched it the other night. There were some funny stunts. Those guys definitely have some screws loose to even attempt some of that stuff....


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 17, 2008)

Now thats funny.


----------

